# Wireless Adapter for my Laptop



## blhowes (Mar 25, 2006)

Someday, when I have some extra money, I'd like to get an adapter for my laptop so I can go wireless. Right now, my brother-in-law who's staying with us has a wireless connection to the router. I'm for the time being connected to the router via a cable.

I went to Radio Shack a while ago and they had an adapter for a laptop for somewhere around $90, if I recall. Is this a good price? What's the cheapest, best adapter to purchase?


----------



## Casey (Mar 25, 2006)

For buying computer hardware, http://www.pricewatch.com/ is always the best place to look -- it searches all sorts of online sellers from which to buy for the lowest price.


----------



## srhoades (Mar 25, 2006)

$90 is an awful price. Is there a PC Club near you? www.pcclub.com

They have an 802.11g wirless usb adapter for around $20. Works great.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> For buying computer hardware, http://www.pricewatch.com/ is always the best place to look -- it searches all sorts of online sellers from which to buy for the lowest price.


Casey,
Thanks. Looks like they beat Radio Shack hands down! I may be able to purchase one sooner than I thought.
Bob


----------



## blhowes (Mar 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> $90 is an awful price. Is there a PC Club near you? www.pcclub.com
> 
> They have an 802.11g wirless usb adapter for around $20. Works great.


Oops. My bad. I don't think their price was quite that high - maybe in the $40 range. I think it was the router I was also looking at that was $90-$100.

No, I checked their site and we don't have a PC club near us.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 26, 2006)

A couple of recommendations:

http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php?masterid=3339113&search=dwl-g122

http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/masterid=4826104/search=dwl-g132

I think these small USB adapters are ideal for their flexibility. I have a PCMCIA adapter for one of my notebooks but I have a USB wireless adapter that connects to my TIVO. The nice thing are the USB adapters is that they're really small and they can work on both notebook and desktop computers.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> A couple of recommendations:
> 
> http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php?masterid=3339113&search=dwl-g122
> ...


Thanks for the recommendations. I like the idea of using one that connects to the USB port, the same as my memory stick. The prices are good too.


----------



## Casey (Mar 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> ...


Welcome  Saving money is always a good deal!


----------



## Reed (Mar 27, 2006)

for old beater laptops, I would just buy something off ebay -- you can find simple little pc card wireless cards for ten bucks -- I just did a search on ebay using, "wireless card PC card laptop"


----------

